# PDF import problem



## Anne (Feb 11, 2013)

Lightroom will no longer import PDF files. I can't figure it out. I have many which imported fine from the past. JPEGS import fine. I restarted my computer. No change.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 11, 2013)

Import PDF's??? AFAIK Lightroom has never supported PDF's and is unlikely to in the foreseeable future.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2013)

Anne,  Welcome to the forum. Geoff is not usually that abrupt and gruff. And I'm sure he did not meant to come across that way. Maybe his antipodean drain is flowing the wrong way.  

LR is friendly with most RAW formats, TIFFs, JPEGs, PSDs.  Did you mean PSD?  It does not accept PNGs, PDFs,  Word Docs, BMPs or GIFs.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 12, 2013)

I expect Anne means  .pef or .PEF nor PDF. This is raw from a Pentax. Much like confusing PNG for DNG.

Anne, are you shooting Pentax? Maybe you are using a newer model now than before and LR does not yet read it in LR3.5?

What Pentax model are you shooting raw in?



Don

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Cletus and sorry Anne - I think there's a smiley  or two :bluegrin::nod: missing in my response!! 

And the sun is shining here as well!!! I didn't intend a Jeff Schewe response!!


----------



## Anne (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess I deserved the triple question marks. In February of 2012 we started a new image management system. I had forgotten that I had changed all of the PDF images to JPEGS in Photoshop before I sent to my Lr library. I'll try and behave.


----------

